# 4 casts 3 fish.



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Headed out to a buddys pond yesterday and was throwing a football jig and a flapping hog creature bait. Caught 3 fish but it was on 4 casts. I think I'm smoking the same cigarette in the pictures. Boy they fought like hell too.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Sweet bass!

Didn't even give you time to reload a cigarette - what were they thinkin'? 

Can't beat those ponds this time of year - they warm up quickly and get those bass in a feeding mood.

You're making me jealous...

Bob


----------



## Krig55 (Mar 12, 2010)

some beautiful fish, nice job!


----------

